# Michigan Betta Owners!



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

If your from Michigan give a shout!

I am from Canton Michigan and would love to meet/know other beeta or goldfish hobbyists!


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> If your from Michigan give a shout!
> 
> I am from Canton Michigan and would love to meet/know other beeta or goldfish hobbyists!


My best friend moved to detroit last year.:sarcastic:


----------



## Alanza (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm in Battle Creek. :-D


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Yay! 2!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

AAhh are you seriously in Canton?!?! I live off of Warren rd. in Canton that's crazy.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

naturegirl243 said:


> AAhh are you seriously in Canton?!?! I live off of Warren rd. in Canton that's crazy.


OMG COOL! I live right off of Cheery Hill! We should meet up some time for lunch and talk fish! I would love to show you my tanks. Aways cool to get another persons opinion on them ^_^

Would be cool to see your fish as well.


----------



## Alanza (Jan 17, 2011)

In order to meet up with you guys I'd have to get driven 89 miles or 143.2 Kilometers to get to Canton. I've never been up there. What's it like?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Alanza said:


> In order to meet up with you guys I'd have to get driven 89 miles or 143.2 Kilometers to get to Canton. I've never been up there. What's it like?


Its busy. Ford Rd is very built up but I love the petco there. Always have nice fish and care for them. They even know me by name and have my # to call is a Black male HM comes in 

I would love hosting a betta owner get together. I host meets for other things all the time. My biggest was 52 people!. If anyone is ever up to it I would love to host! Maybe have a lunch, prowl around the pet stores on ford rd, then go back to my house to see my tanks, dinner and a movie?

Could be doable


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm from Windsor, right across the lake from Detroit.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Duncan13 said:


> I'm from Windsor, right across the lake from Detroit.


Kinda off topic, but how do you get that linking member betta sign? I am linking the site off my sig., but I don't get a nifty sign....:-?


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I think you get it when you become a junior member or get 100 posts. I'm not completely sure though.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

lilchiwolf said:


> OMG COOL! I live right off of Cheery Hill! We should meet up some time for lunch and talk fish! I would love to show you my tanks. Aways cool to get another persons opinion on them ^_^
> 
> Would be cool to see your fish as well.


Awsome! Sorry I didn't respond sooner I haven't been online in a little while. I just love the Petco on Ford Rd. although put petsmart lately has gotten really bad they moved the bettas to a back shelf and put them on sale and looks like they stopped taking care of really.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey I live about 30 minutes south of port Huron.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

naturegirl243 said:


> Awsome! Sorry I didn't respond sooner I haven't been online in a little while. I just love the Petco on Ford Rd. although put petsmart lately has gotten really bad they moved the bettas to a back shelf and put them on sale and looks like they stopped taking care of really.


Hey! Wanna meet up at petco next week wend? They get their new shipment of bettas in then! We could look around, have a girls night out for our pets


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

For any Michigan Betta owners near Canton, I will be going to the Petco 1-26-2011, that is today around 2pm to see the new stock they have. If anyone would like to meet me there and look with me that would be awesome! I have the day off of work so I am going light shopping for my babies and maybe, if they have a good HM, take betta #10 home. Note me if you would like my cell # to contact me if you are going to be there. I am not hard to spot: green cougar car, chubby gal, black coat with fur collar, medium length brown hair.

Hope to run into someone!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Know one wanting to go window shopping with me at petco? aww 

I will still be there around 2pm if anyone shows up last min!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Just an update: My local petco did not get their bettas in today. They said they will be there Thursday. I will post a time when I will be there after that if anyone wants to meet up!


----------



## AkadeannaH (Dec 15, 2015)

I know this is rather old however indeed I am from Michigan and I am a Betta Owner I have a Chocolate Betta named Sakana (Japanese for fish). I live in Jackson


----------

